# Pair Two RC71 Remotes to one HR44 (RF Mode)?



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

I would like to pair a second RC71 remote to my HR44-700, so I can use it in the basement (without having to carry the original one downstairs every time).

Can I pair a second RC71 to the same HR44-700 in RF mode and have them both work properly? If so, what is the procedure.

I will have a powered HDMI splitter on the HR-44 and a 30' HDMI cable running from the splitter to the basement TV. I'm using the same arrrangement with an HR24 and the RF remote that came with it, the only difference being I have left the HR24 RF remote in the basement.

For that matter, I should also ask, can I add another RF remote to the HR24, so I don't have to drag the original around with me when I go to the basement. Again, any specific instructions on how to add a 2nd remote would be most appreciated.

I was thinking of this model:


DirectTV RC66RBX RF Universal Remote

as it is on Amazon for $22.

I am aware that this remote will not run the HR44, but it should work in RF mode on the HR24s.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

The 24 & 66 will be easy.
1. dtv
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 0 0 0 0 1
4. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
5. enter 9 6 1
6. press CH UP
7. enter the last 6 digits of the receivers ID #, found on a sticker in the access card compartment 
8. press SELECT

The 44 & 71 is questionable "but" I'd start with a 71 and the 44 set to RF.
I'd then use an IR remote [since even in RF the IR works too] and change the 44 back to IR.
Now with the second 71, I'd change the 44 back to RF.
This may or may not work as the 71 pairs itself differently than the RC6x do, but if it can be done, this should do it.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

the RC71 is very easy. Start with the remote that is already programmed and working, navigate to the remote set up menu and with the one that is NOT programmed choose "copy settings"


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

peds48 said:


> the RC71 is very easy. Start with the remote that is already programmed and working, navigate to the remote set up menu and with the one that is NOT programmed choose "copy settings"


Thanks so much, I'll try this as soon as it arrives, and report back.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I kept seeing that option every time I install one of these. and yesterday curiosity got the best of me and gave it a try, it worked like a charm!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

peds48 said:


> I kept seeing that option every time I install one of these. and yesterday curiosity got the best of me and gave it a try, it worked like a charm!


That's great to know.
I knew enough to know the 71 paired itself differently than the earlier ones, and while testing the 71 had to change/swap them between receivers, I never used/tried the copy option.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> That's great to know.
> I knew enough to know the 71 paired itself differently than the earlier ones, and while testing the 71 had to change/swap them between receivers, I never used/tried the copy option.


YES!!!!!! I finally get to teach something to the "big guy" aka VOS :rolling: :righton:


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

peds48 said:


> YES!!!!!! I finally get to teach something to the "big guy" aka VOS :rolling: :righton:


Credit where deserved.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> Credit where deserved.


I bet you don't give those out too often....


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

peds48 said:


> I bet you don't give those out too often....


As an old sergeant, "only when earned" :lol:


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

peds48 said:


> the RC71 is very easy. Start with the remote that is already programmed and working, navigate to the remote set up menu and with the one that is NOT programmed choose "copy settings"


Didn't work. All I get is the "out of the package" performance, i.e. it works as a IR Remote, but not RF, and it doesn't control my Onkyo HT. Remember the 44 is already in RF mode when I start this.

Using the old remote, (in RF mode), I highlight "copy", I then pick up the new remote, press select. It then shows that it's busy doing something, and the copy selection gets grayed out. 
When I try to control the box with the new remote, it only works in IR mode and does not control the HT.

From this result, this is what occurs to me:

0. The process you outline assumes the old remote and HR44 are in IR mode, and the "Copy" function won't work in RF mode.

1. Do I need to use the new remote (which may or may not have been copied) to change the box to IR and then back to RF mode before I even start the procedure your outlined above?

2. When it says "copy settings", it doesn't copy the settings for the Onkyo, and it won't, I'll have to go into the remote setup and do it manually.

If this is true, could you give me the steps to program my home theater amp Onkyo SR605 on the new remote. I find the RC71 setup very confusing.

I'll try the IR remote next on the HR24 per VOS's instructions, but I don't think they are going to work at all, unless I put the HR24 back into RF mode before I start.

Appreciate any help you can give on the 44/RC71. I don't want to run IR in the media room and IR isn't going to work from the basement.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> The 24 & 66 will be easy.
> 1. dtv
> 2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
> 3. enter 0 0 0 0 1
> ...


I was ready to try this, but I see a similar problem that I had with the RC71. The HR24 and old remote are already in RF mode. The new remote out of the box is in IR mode. Do I actually need to start like this:

1. With old remote, change the Remote settings from RF back to IR.

2. then follow your instructions

3. With the new remote, change from IR back to RF

I don't see how your instructions would work, without doing the extra steps 1 and 3.

I'm also starting to think that the same problem is why the RC71 won't "copy". The old remote and 44 box are in RF mode when the procedure starts. I bet the assumption is that the RC71 (old) and Hr44 are in IR mode BEFORE the "COPY Settings" step is done.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

since the Genies work in dual mode, "what happens" if you use the "new remote" to get into the menu for copy?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

hasan said:


> I was ready to try this, but I see a similar problem that I had with the RC71. The HR24 and old remote are already in RF mode. The new remote out of the box is in IR mode. Do I actually need to start like this:
> 
> 1. With old remote, change the Remote settings from RF back to IR.
> 
> ...


For the 66, you just program it and don't care about the 24, "as in point it away from the 24". .


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

FYI the 44 "is smart enough" to know it's set to RF and you're using a IR remote to "talk to it".


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

"Hillbilly" version of pairing an RC65/66:
Setup remote & 24 to RF.
Set remote down.
Use front panel to navigate to the IR/RF menu and use "new remote" to finish setting DVR to IR.
Use new remote to change DVR to RF.
Now both remotes are in RF and so it DVR.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> since the Genies work in dual mode, "what happens" if you use the "new remote" to get into the menu for copy?


The "Copy Settings" option is grayed out.

In other words, it's smart enough to know when the "new" remote is being used.

When I highlight Copy Settings with the old remote, it's not grayed out. When I then hit "select" with the new remote, it says please wait, but nothing happens at all with the new remote no lights blink or otherwise.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

After doing some "research" this is what I found out.

forget the already programmed remote, it does not come not play

with the new remote, go to the remote control menu and set for RF. once is done you will see the COPY SETTINGS not grey out. select that and it will work. Sorry for the confusion


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

peds48 said:


> After doing some "research" this is what I found out.
> 
> forget the already programmed remote, it does not come not play
> 
> with the new remote, go to the remote control menu and set for RF. once is done you will see the COPY SETTINGS not grey out. select that and it will work. Sorry for the confusion


 
The 1st 71 & 44 are set to RF [ok]
You use the 2nd remote to go into the remote menu, "doesn't the 44 show RF"?


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> The 1st 71 & 44 are set to RF [ok]
> You use the 2nd remote to go into the remote menu, "doesn't the 44 show RF"?


peds48 said:
After doing some "research" this is what I found out.

forget the already programmed remote, it does not come not play

with the new remote, go to the remote control menu and set for RF. once is done you will see the COPY SETTINGS not grey out. select that and it will work. Sorry for the confusion

OK, I tried that and it can't work: if you use the new remote to navigate to the remote setup screen, once you select Remote Control, the Copy Settings option is grayed out. Only if you use the old remote and navigate to the Copy Settings choice, is it "bright white" and then you can select it.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

hasan said:


> peds48 said:
> After doing some "research" this is what I found out.
> 
> forget the already programmed remote, it does not come not play
> ...


...and yes, the HR44 is in RF mode, it has been all the time since initial setup. I can't put it in RF mode (the box), if it is already in RF mode. Am I supposed to take it out of RF mode and then go back into RF mode, then copy (all with the new remote)?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I'd try the "hillbilly" version.
Set 71 & 44 to RF.
Set down 1st remote.
Use front panel to navigate to remote screen and change to IR and finish that screen with 2nd remote.
Use second to change both it and the 44 to RF.

"Hopefully" both remotes will now control the 44.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I just did this and I know it works. as I said, leave the "good" remote on the side. is not needed. On the "bad" remote press and hold MUTE and SELECT then enter 98111111 (as many ones until the LED flashes green), this would put the remote to factory defaults.

Now with the same remote navigate to the remote control settings and choose RF, ignore the screen commands and instead press and hold MUTE and ENTER, the screen will change and now the COPY settings will be available. select that and you will be good to go


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> I'd try the "hillbilly" version.
> Set 71 & 44 to RF.
> Set down 1st remote.
> Use front panel to navigate to remote screen and change to IR and finish that screen with 2nd remote.
> ...


The original remote and the 44 are already in RF mode. If I go into the menu and try to set it, all I get is a continue message. Are you saying get to the "continue" after choosing RF, with the old remote, then grab new remote, hit select to continue and follow out to end, then go in and change it back to rf?


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

peds48 said:


> I just did this and I know it works. as I said, leave the "good" remote on the side. is not needed. On the "bad" remote press and hold MUTE and SELECT then enter 98111111 (as many ones until the LED flashes green), this would put the remote to factory defaults.
> 
> Now with the same remote navigate to the remote control settings and choose RF, ignore the screen commands and instead press and hold MUTE and ENTER, the screen will change and now the COPY settings will be available. select that and you will be good to go


I'll try this right now, then back to VOS if it doesn't work.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

hasan said:


> The original remote and the 44 are already in RF mode. If I go into the menu and try to set it, all I get is a continue message. Are you saying get to the "continue" after choosing RF, with the old remote, then grab new remote, hit select to continue and follow out to end, then go in and change it back to rf?


Using the front panel change the RF to IR and then use the second remote to finish the steps. The 44 & 71 should now be in IR, so you'll then use the two to change back to RF.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

peds48 said:


> I just did this and I know it works. as I said, leave the "good" remote on the side. is not needed. On the "bad" remote press and hold MUTE and SELECT then enter 98111111 (as many ones until the LED flashes green), this would put the remote to factory defaults.
> 
> Now with the same remote navigate to the remote control settings and choose RF, ignore the screen commands and instead press and hold MUTE and ENTER, the screen will change and now the COPY settings will be available. select that and you will be good to go


I've had to reset my 71s a few times, but I only used 981

A common error is "enter" verses "select".
The 6x doesn't care and the 71 must use the enter button for RF and not "select"


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

peds48 said:


> I just did this and I know it works. as I said, leave the "good" remote on the side. is not needed. On the "bad" remote press and hold MUTE and SELECT then enter 98111111 (as many ones until the LED flashes green), this would put the remote to factory defaults.
> 
> Now with the same remote navigate to the remote control settings and choose RF, ignore the screen commands and instead press and hold MUTE and ENTER, the screen will change and now the COPY settings will be available. select that and you will be good to go


That worked. To Summarize:

1. Set old remote aside, it is not needed.
2. Use New RC71: GoTo Remote Settings > Select RF > Press and Hold MUTE and ENTER until screen changes saying now in RF Mode.

The only thing I did differently, is after selecting RF, I moved the cursor down to "Continue" before I pressed/held MUTE and ENTER. The first time I tried it without it, it didn't work BUT, I might not have held the MUTE/ENTER long enough.

Now I have to write some notes to make sure I don't forget how to do this!

Thanks to both of you for your help...invaluable.

BTW VOS, I got the 66 working fine in RF mode, so now I have a basement remote and a media room remote (both on RF) on the media room HR24


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> I've had to reset my 71s a few times, but I only used 981
> 
> A common error is "enter" verses "select".
> The 6x doesn't care and the 71 must use the enter button for RF and not "select"


i never gave gotten any 71 to reset just by doing 981. Usually need to enter a few extras 1111s

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Awesome. Glad is working for you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

peds48 said:


> i never gave gotten any 71 to reset just by doing 981. Usually need to enter a few extras 1111s
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"Dumb question"
Did you hit enter/select after the 981?


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

peds48 said:


> i never gave gotten any 71 to reset just by doing 981. Usually need to enter a few extras 1111s
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It should be noted and I can confirm, it does not copy the TV or Audio Amp/HT settings. Those are done from scratch (at least that's how it looks to me). Pressing volume Up on the 71 gives a prompt that the TV hasn't been programmed yet, which is a screen that I remember well from the old days.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> "Dumb question"
> Did you hit enter/select after the 981?


pressing SELECT does nothing. I have not tried ENTER


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

hasan said:


> It should be noted and I can confirm, it does not copy the TV or Audio Amp/HT settings. Those are done from scratch (at least that's how it looks to me). Pressing volume Up on the 71 gives a prompt that the TV hasn't been programmed yet, which is a screen that I remember well from the old days.


Now I am confused, you said "it worked" but now you say it didn't?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Now I am confused, you said "it worked" but now you say it didn't?


It only copied the genie settings and not the TV etc.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> It only copied the genie settings and not the TV etc.


When I did my 'research", it did copy the TV and Denon settings for me. although the 5 times I did this, it always took 5 seconds for the volume punch through to work


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

peds48 said:


> When I did my 'research", it did copy the TV and Denon settings for me. although the 5 times I did this, it always took 5 seconds for the volume punch through to work


What do you mean it took 5 seconds for the volume punch through to work? Did I not hold down the Mute and Enter long enough, or did I try to volume control too soon. the message I got was the TV was not set up when I tried to use the volume control on the RC71

I just checked it again, and I get the following message on the TV:

TV Keys Aren't Programmed

Then it prompts me to program the remote, which I won't do until I hear back from you.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

peds48 said:


> When I did my 'research", it did copy the TV and Denon settings for me. although the 5 times I did this, it always took 5 seconds for the volume punch through to work


When I pressed the VOL on the RC71, it prompted me to do the TV Setup for volume. I did so. The settings that were already stored were Samsung (TV) and Onkyo (Audio Device), but they didn't work before I went into the TV volume setup. Since the Box wanted to guide me through the TV/Audio Device setup, I let it. I then selected the EXACT model number for the TV and then the Onkyo TX-SR605 amp. When I was done, the box talked to the remote or vice versa (I saw that lights flashing on the remote), it said I was done, and now the TV and the Onkyo work perfectly. For some reason, the COPY function did not make a clean copy of the TV and Audio Device, so I "finished" by following the prompts for TV Vloume setup and all is well. I'm guessing I got a bad/corrupt/incomplete copy when I told the box to copy the old remote to the new one. In any case, it all works now. Thanks again.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

hasan said:


> What do you mean it took 5 seconds for the volume punch through to work?


What I meant was that right after the COPY, I press the VOL UP but it raised the VLOL on the TV. after a few more seconds the VOL punch through worked. I did this 5 times and I was able to successfully copy the settings every time


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

peds48 said:


> What I meant was that right after the COPY, I press the VOL UP but it raised the VLOL on the TV. after a few more seconds the VOL punch through worked. I did this 5 times and I was able to successfully copy the settings every time


Interesting...I tried it multiple times after having it COPY and I just kept getting the feedback from the box that the TV hadn't been programmed. When I did that and added the audio amp (Onkyo), everything was golden. Who knows why the TV/Audio Amp didn't take in the COPY, but at least it all works and I now have two sets of paired remotes:

RC71 > HR44

RC66RBX > HR24

so I can now control both boxes in the media room from the basement exercise area. Awful nice having that kind of versatility in one's hands while cycling or treadmilling. One needs a distraction, ya know!


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

All you have to do to program two 71s to RF mode for 1 receiver is press and hold mute and enter at the same time that will set both remotes to RF for the 1 box. There is no need to go into the menu of the receiver at all until you get ready to program the remotes to the TV.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

west99999 said:


> All you have to do to program two 71s to RF mode for 1 receiver is press and hold mute and enter at the same time that will set both remotes to RF for the 1 box. There is no need to go into the menu of the receiver at all until you get ready to program the remotes to the TV.


well the point was to use the "copy settings" feature

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

